# can u ride



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

The snowmobile trails with a quad? I have not had a lot of experience riding trails. I usually just hang around the farms and ride the lanes. I had a buddy ask if I wanted to go to tip-up town and ride around the trails up there. I just don't know the legalities off it??? Is there stuff on the DNR site about this stuff??
Thanks for any help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

No you can not, if the trail is marked specifically as Snowmobile. A snowmobile trail is just that a snowmobile trail. Even in the off season, I know it makes no sense, but atv's rut the trails up. If you want to ride your atv then go to an atv trail.


Yes you can go to the DNR website. You can also get ORV maps from that website.


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks bigcountrysg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

